
WhatsApp: a new trick to free up space on your phone - varmansk
https://www.5to9news.com/whatsapp-a-new-trick-to-free-up-space-on-your-phone.html
======
wingi
Not available in the android version 2.17.323

~~~
varmansk
The functionality is available for testing on Android beta version 2.17.340.

